# ASi-Safety



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2003)

Guten Tag.

Wir setzen jetzt erstmal den ASi-Safety-Bus ein. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesem System ?

Axel


----------



## Daniel B (3 August 2003)

Hallo , hab noch nie was von dem ASI safety gehört ? Was ist das ? oder worin besteht den der genaue Unterschied

Daniel B


----------



## Mark (3 August 2003)

Hallo Axel,

schau mal z.B. hier rein: http://www.moeller.ch/industrie/asi.html


----------

